# boat radio question



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

for some reason i cant get ch 80 on my boat. my unident is maybe a year old, i can get 68, 14 all the weather chanels, i even picked up a high school football game friday nite. 80 wont come in on it and for some odd reason on high or low power, 80 will not come in on my handheld either. i was told its my antenna on the boat. anyone got any ideas?? thanks


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Why do you want chan 80 Tom? That is a commercial ship to shore. Pleasure boaters are not really supposed to use that one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it was the hawgfest channel, kinda tuff at blast off not hearing whats going on


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I didn't fish Hawgfest. I guess they get permission to use it? I'll check my radio too. There are some channels that are not programmed into the radio. Don't know if chan 80 is one of em.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It's been asked before. I think channel 80 is an 'international' channel. Somewhere on your radio, you should be able to switch in and out of international channels. Check your manual.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

channels 79 and 80 is for : "Intership, and ship to coast" (Great Lakes Only)


----------

